# Videos > Instructional Videos >  4 basic knots ...

## SwissBrit

Folks,
This is my first try at an instructional video.
I would like some feed back on improvements, should i change the camera angle and so on.

So 5 of the basics ..
Reef Knot
Sheet Bend
Bowline + one handed version
Figure of 8
Butterfly

Enjoy

Simon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KicuO54KPXo

----------


## hunter63

Liked it....
But....
I had a bad time hearing what you are saying....

Sound was good on other tings....  as you could hear the gear belt hardware clanging on the bench...and you could hear the rope "Flop" on the bench, as well....But had no idea what you were saying.

Did you describe knot uses?...

Joining two pieces....use better contrasting rope colors....

Lots of hand waving......

Thanks for posting.

----------


## alaskabushman

The strings on your shirt are uneven... :eyepoke: 

Okay okay, it was pretty good! Like Hunter said, the audio was a bit soft. As I mention to the few Youtubers who ask for opinions, please please please caption your videos. I know it takes more time, but for those of us with hearing loss it can really compensate for poor/outdoor audio and thick accents. 

Other than that, a good selection of knots to start with, and probably the most useful! I'm partial to the figure 8 loop instead of the butterfly.

I do seem to use a truckers hitch an awful lot. its not hard but probably not a beginners knot.

----------


## SwissBrit

Thanks guys..
The audio thing has been mentioned & i'm working not it ..
I'm using an iPhone and the iMovie editor on my mac ... i need bit more practice  ..

Will get there

Simon

----------


## hunter63

> Thanks guys..
> The audio thing has been mentioned & i'm working not it ..
> I'm using an iPhone and the iMovie editor on my mac ... i need bit more practice  ..
> 
> Will get there
> 
> Simon


Hang in there....need to start somewhere....I'm sure it will come along fast.

----------

